# Countdown to Hammer Time



## strutlife (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, the time is SLOWLY arriving. T-30 +/- a few days. Getting close. Who is ready?


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm fired up but still haven't located any teal just geese. I did see an albino or some other species of goose this morning hanging out with a bunch of Canada's


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

strutlife said:


> Well, the time is SLOWLY arriving. T-30 +/- a few days. Getting close. Who is ready?



IS that even a question ????? 

I cant wait to break out my baby blue bass boat, my orange hat, pitbull retriever, sit on someone elses decoys, and hail call at geese.  Remember gentlemen if all else fails sky blast its the best solution.  Cause if you can't shoot em why should he???


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 5, 2014)

*Watch it talking about bass boats mister......*



steelshotslayer said:


> IS that even a question ?????
> 
> I cant wait to break out my baby blue bass boat, my orange hat, pitbull retriever, sit on someone elses decoys, and hail call at geese.  Remember gentlemen if all else fails sky blast its the best solution.  Cause if you can't shoot em why should he???



The guys on this forum convinced me I could use my Skeeter to kill ducks. I might borrow my neighbors pit to retrieve them so the Wonder Dog doesn't get too tired.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2014)

Where are the dates posted. I have not seen them yet.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Where are the dates posted. I have not seen them yet.



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...f/regulations/proposed/Proposed LSMB_2014.pdf

You have to search the WWW. They don't do hieroglyphics anymore.................


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 5, 2014)

J





rnelson5 said:


> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...f/regulations/proposed/Proposed LSMB_2014.pdf
> 
> You have to search the WWW. They don't do hieroglyphics anymore.................


----------



## theGreenAggie (Aug 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...f/regulations/proposed/Proposed LSMB_2014.pdf
> 
> You have to search the WWW. They don't do hieroglyphics anymore.................


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

theGreenAggie said:


>



 hahahahahahaha


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> The guys on this forum convinced me I could use my Skeeter to kill ducks. I might borrow my neighbors pit to retrieve them so the Wonder Dog doesn't get too tired.



I will refer to How to Spot "That Guy" on the gentleman in the bassboat.  I coulda killed that kid baby blue boat parked in the open right and then hunted the same island we were on literally 20 yards behind us.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 5, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I will refer to How to Spot "That Guy" on the gentleman in the bassboat.  I coulda killed that kid baby blue boat parked in the open right and then hunted the same island we were on literally 20 yards behind us.



I wouldn't be too excited about that myself. I've had my "That Guy" moments I won't say I haven't but that one wasn't me. If its a bass boat "That Guy" moment I'm involved in it'll be in this white boat.

Note the piece of prop stuck in the stump….OUCH!!! How hard do you have to hit a stump for that to happen????


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Thanks



Ahhh come on killer. It as all in good fun!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Ahhh come on killer. It as all in good fun!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


>



I think you need to take that boy hunting ... in the swamp ... with a one way ticket!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> I think you need to take that boy hunting ... in the swamp ... with a one way ticket!



Anybody that sticks his hand in a hole to catach a cat fish aint right. I told him he is gona get a snake out of one of those holes


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> I think you need to take that boy hunting ... in the swamp ... with a one way ticket!



Everybody knows killer don't hunt in the swamp......


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2014)

To answer your question though i am past ready! Got two cases of shells already, 4 dozen new decoys to add to the spread, new pair of waders, a second boat ready, new quiver butts, in the proccess of making a motion decoy, and on top of all that i got a phone call that a pond my buddy has permission to hunt has about 150 geese using it every day.................... ya i am ready.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Anybody that sticks his hand in a hole to catach a cat fish aint right. I told him he is gona get a snake out of one of those holes




You can say that again


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I wouldn't be too excited about that myself. I've had my "That Guy" moments I won't say I haven't but that one wasn't me. If its a bass boat "That Guy" moment I'm involved in it'll be in this white boat.
> 
> Note the piece of prop stuck in the stump….OUCH!!! How hard do you have to hit a stump for that to happen????





O THERES THE REST OF MY PROP.... hey do you mind sending that back to me HAHAHAHAHA... and ghadarits i do believe if you pulled up on the island I was on I'd rather you hunt with us than me get upset about it.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 6, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> To answer your question though i am past ready! Got two cases of shells already, 4 dozen new decoys to add to the spread, new pair of waders, a second boat ready, new quiver butts, in the proccess of making a motion decoy, and on top of all that i got a phone call that a pond my buddy has permission to hunt has about 150 geese using it every day.................... ya i am ready.



two cases of shells???? 

 i need to go hunting with you so i can learn the proper way to do it. i hunted all last year and might have shot 3 boxes.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 6, 2014)

Got a bean field with about 100 +\- in it... So yeah past ready!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 6, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> two cases of shells????
> 
> i need to go hunting with you so i can learn the proper way to do it. i hunted all last year and might have shot 3 boxes.



I didn't tell you this, but ............he just can't shoot


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure one if them cases Robby has are for our week in arkansas


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I'm pretty sure one if them cases Robby has are for our week in arkansas


He must be a real bad shot to need a case of shells when you can only kill 5 birds a day


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I'm pretty sure one if them cases Robby has are for our week in arkansas



No i am ordering another case for out there. I went through 2.5 cases last year. I hunted every weekend both Saturday and Sunday last year and every Holiday during duck season and 4 days sea duck hunting up north so i went through some. This year i will be off work starting December 12th and won't go back until Jan. 5th so i see a lot of dead birds in the somewhat near future!


----------



## dom (Aug 6, 2014)

i'm ready but i still need some more crap to be fully ready. hvent even bought shells yet. 

Need to order some more decoys.... it will happen soon enough.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think me and Ben will be slingin reloads in Arkie....


----------

